# my new betta



## twurlurmind (Oct 30, 2009)

I really like her, I call her suzie q.You can see the pastel
blue on her fins if you look close.tell me what you think of her.
thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Suzyq is very pretty!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Suzie is adorable! Nice tank, too!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omg!! so cute! i want her for my sorority!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

She's adorable!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful colors she has!!!!


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Aww, pretty!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

She's beautiful! Do you see an ovidepositor (white spot under her belly fins), because she looks ver plakat-like to me.

I love the colors!


----------



## twurlurmind (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks betta fish loves i seen that white spot,and now i know what its called
i will post more pics of her later.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Can we get a whole shot of that tank, too? I love it!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

she's pretty, and i love her name!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very cute girl. Do you have any others?


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

> Can we get a whole shot of that tank, too? I love it!


^^ I ditto what jupiter says!

She is a pretty color! And I like that name too, so ditto what everyone has been saying really :mrgreen:

~TPF


----------



## twurlurmind (Oct 30, 2009)

*I had to move her*

She was getting beat up a little im not taking any chances with her shes my favorite fish i have a purple male plakat as well.
He is about 2 and a quarter inches in size. I will post pics of him later. They say that giant plakat get up to be past 4 inches does anyone have a picture of a giant with a measuring tape beside it?


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Shes getting beat up?

what do you have living with her such a small vase?!?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow-love it! How many gallons is that?


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

AWWWWWW she is sooooooo cute! lock her up 'cause when I start a sorority she's mine!


----------



## twurlurmind (Oct 30, 2009)

I think its 8 gallons, 1 inch per fish rule except for goldfish. The filtration is adequate for a twenty gallon tank,there is a heater as well.I do vigorous water changes. The convict cichlid was picking on her so i moved her.


----------



## twurlurmind (Oct 30, 2009)

PS
Hey K stiles
You better get your sorority started because i heard these fish only live for three years.Sometimes they live longer.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, I've heard cichlids can be very aggressive.


----------

